# artwork



## Lucifer (Nov 5, 2011)

does anybody know of a site where i can get decent covers &cd lables?
i am new to broadband,admittedly,i have found just about all the Mozart,Beethoven and most of Wagner i have been looking for,but for some reason people upload the music and booklet but not cd lables and some times not the covers.
Or in the latest case,i just got i think all of Wagners opera's,but the covers for some odd reason are not right for the cases,as there are no spines.
I did once find a great site run by a Professor,problem is,i lost the site and can't remember site name,or his last name either. I think his first name is Len.
It had just about every classical music cover(in any format) and also lables
and the history behind the music and composer too.
If nybody can help me,it will be greatly appreciated,thank you.
:devil:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Why exactly is this in the Opera forum?


----------

